# How to sell boat trailer?



## Heinz1 (Jun 14, 2017)

I have a 12' aluminum boat that i have had for 20 years and have some one wanting to buy it and i have the title for the boat that's on the registration. but i can't find the title for the trailer only the registration after doing some reading the trailer only weighed 120 pounds so maybe there wasn't a title? so if theirs no title how do i sell it?


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

A trailer that size doesn't have a title,just a registration. When you sell it just give the buyer the reg. you have and a bill of sale with description of trailer.(make, model,year, vin# if any ect.) . Buyer will need to get trailer weighed and get a weight slip to get plates .
If all else fails, just put "homemade" on the bill of sale. Also,license BMV people may ask about the sales tax. Tell them he bought a boat with the trailer and paid the sales tax on the trailer when he transferred the boat title.


----------

